# Belize pirate attack



## sailnw (Mar 27, 2012)

Moorings charter catamaran tourists brutally attacked near Belize coast

Tourists on Chartered Sailboat Attacked and Robbed - The Belize Forums


----------



## Chkm8 (May 6, 2009)

This was a truly sad event and devastating for the victims. The area is quite remote and I spoke with some of the other private yachts that had been in the area earlier that day and gone to Placencia for the night. This is a common anchorage for the night and often 2 or 3 boats there


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow. I was looking at chartering in Belize in June. Makes me wonder.


----------



## ftldiver (Sep 9, 2002)

I'd like to see the moorings step up security. 

they are in the best position to effect change IMHO.


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

As I mentioned, elsewhere, we have a charter, through Moorings, in May in Belize. We have been in contact with them, with Hotels and with Provisioning companies for our time there. All have shared their concern over this event and believe it to be a one-off event, as there has not been a history of violent crime against foreigners in Belize. Moorings is working with us to establish as 'safe' as possible sailing itinerary and stepping up to provide a few more items on the boat (more air horns, etc) as some security precautions. They are also re-instituting nightly radio check in's for all their boats in the area. The latest 'unconfirmed' reports are that the local Police have apprehended those responsible for this attack. While there are conflicting reports, those responsible appear to be local fisherman and their main target was the dinghy on the boat. There is a report that there were witnesses and that lead to their eventual discovery. We have not changed our plans, but have doubled our efforts to make sure we have all the necessary items for securing the boat and having a great time.

Ron


----------



## Chkm8 (May 6, 2009)

Hi Ron, I am a full time resident here and will try and verify that info .. I know most of the fishermen here and will check tomorrow. Most of the fishermen here are always helpful so I find this an unlikely answer ... Paul


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

Paul,
I find it a bit conflicting as well, as we have heard the same about the local fisherman. There is a town north of Hopkins, were about this took place, that apparently (according to what we have been told) is very poor and having a bad fishing season. But that does not explain the violence. 

Any confirmation of their apprehension would be welcome as this incident has certainly caused us and others major concern for our safety in an country once considered the jewel of the western Caribbean. 


regards,
Ron


----------



## Chkm8 (May 6, 2009)

Hi, the Town north of there is Dangriga approx 7000 people We don't believe it was locals cause they didn't want BZ $ and that dingy would not be valuable here. The local fishermen are a pretty good crowd and most of them guide in tourist season as that is easier work than fishing so they want tourists not problems. The pelican cayes are pretty remote but well protected from weather. This hasn't been a common thing so hopefully we won't see a rash of these incidents before they are caught .. Paul


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

"You have property to sell and I suppose you'd rather not have comments made here or in the Belize print and TV news about some shocking crimes committed on people who have either been very unlucky *or they didn't know up front to be wary*. C'mon guy!"

Tourists on Chartered Sailboat Attacked and Robbed - The Belize Forums

Jesus!!!!!


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

PCP,
I can understand your skepticism, but your comments are not helping us.


Paul,
I am still looking for confirmation that the people responsible have been apprehended, or any new news on this event.

thanks,
Ron


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

CapnRon47 said:


> PCP,
> I can understand your skepticism, but your comments are not helping us.
> 
> ...
> Ron,


You have not understood my feelings. It is not skepticism it is indignation.

Indignation that someone in a local forum can say that, particularly :*"they didn't know up front to be wary"*, implying that the fault has not from the robbers but from the cruisers that were not wary????!!!! and that should know better what they were doing, like the rapist that says it is not his fault but the victims that were too sexy (maybe the boat was too beautiful).

Indignation because nobody in that forum said to that guy that what he was saying was obscene and unacceptable.

That was what I mean

Regards

Paulo


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

Paulo,
Sorry I was confused because your response was to something said in the original Belize forum on this event, not to something written in 'this' forum. I thought you were responding to something either I or Paul (CHKM8) had written, not what had written in the other forum by ckocian.
Ron


----------



## Chkm8 (May 6, 2009)

Hello again, I don't have any good news yet but I will continue to inquire and post any new info if available ... Paul


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

Paul,
thanks, we are finalizing our provisioning lists and itenerary. I probably should ask this in the chartering forum, but I know you are monitoring this one (if you want to post an answer there that is fine I will check both forums). One of our receipes calls for 'cooking' raw fish and shrimp in lime juice with scallions (green onions), tomatoes, garlic and chili sauce, it is a cevichi. I am assuming we can find all those ingrediants in Placencia, is that true and which of the markets would you recommend we shop at, we know there are several. The main reason I ask is because it seems we may have to bring in our own lemons for another dish, but I would assume limes are available locally.

As for the other news I appreciate your efforts in finding out what you can. We plan to take all the precautions we can. We will be spending several days in the Placenia area before and after the sailing, so we will be leaving what valubles we have in the hotel safe. But of course our real concern is for our safety and having a great time. 


thanks again,
Ron


----------



## Chkm8 (May 6, 2009)

Hi Ron, yes all is available here .. Bread & Vegies at Greggs here in the village and most other stuff at different shops ... Paul


----------



## JeromeLhermitte (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello Ron and Paul,

I live in Paris and we have a charter through Moorings in June (11 to 18) in Belize. Do you have news concerning this event ?

Thank you for your help,

Jérôme



CapnRon47 said:


> Paul,
> I find it a bit conflicting as well, as we have heard the same about the local fisherman. There is a town north of Hopkins, were about this took place, that apparently (according to what we have been told) is very poor and having a bad fishing season. But that does not explain the violence.
> 
> Any confirmation of their apprehension would be welcome as this incident has certainly caused us and others major concern for our safety in an country once considered the jewel of the western Caribbean.
> ...


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

Jerome,
Sorry, no further news at this time. We are going ahead with our plans as we believe the likelihood of another event is small.

Ron


----------



## Chkm8 (May 6, 2009)

Hi Folks, sorry for the delay but I was trying to get some facts but it seems a little unspoken, they have upgraded the patrol schedule but that seems to be all that actually has happened. Generally this has been a safe place and we have many boaters especially in this area, so enjoy and stay Safe .. Paul


----------



## JeromeLhermitte (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you Ron and Paul for your feed back.

Jerome


----------



## CapnBilll (Sep 9, 2006)

I don't buy the "fisherman" theory, or the dinghy theft theory. No one engages in that level of violence to steal a dinghy, all they would need to do is cut the line. That leaves gang, drug runners, or revolutionary. I hope the result is a real effort by Belize to prevent a reoccurance. 

A lone boat in a remote anchorage "should" be safe, but until it is, anchoring in a group is probably the only option.


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

All,
Back from chartering in Belize, all went well (well except for unexpected rain as it is not the rainy season yet). We anchored mostly at occupied islands and where there were other boats, checked in every night with the Moorings. We had a great time, the people were all friendly and helpful. However, we did not have any fisherman approach our boat to sell their fish. Fortunately, we had stocked the boat so well (too well) we needed no extra meals. We found many items right in Placencia, there is a new grocery store that is well stocked, between there and Wallens we found everything we needed that we had not brought with us or ordered. We highly recommend Hatch and Thatch Caye's and the restaurants there, both had great food and service.

Capn Ron


----------



## JeromeLhermitte (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello Ron,

Thank you very much for your post and your feed back. This is very insterresting.
I will anchor at occupied islands as well. 
Is it possible to know wich cayes you have visited ? 
You recommend Hatch and Thatch Caye's do you mean Hatched Caye ?
Regards,

Jerome


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

Jerome,
Yes, that is what I meant. We had to return to the Moorings mid trip to restock water, there is non available out on the islands. So our trip first went south, then back and then north. We visited Ranguana, Laughing Bird, Hatchet, Wippani, Southwater, Thatch for the evenings, we visited others for snorkeling along the way.

Ron


----------



## JeromeLhermitte (Apr 23, 2012)

Ron,

Once again thank you for your help.

Regards,

Jérôme


----------



## Trucasj (Sep 29, 2012)

.


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

So what's the word, they caught these bastards?


----------



## windnrock (May 27, 2012)

I find it interesting that this CRIME is referred to as an "event". It is far more likely not to be a "one-off" (another interesting reference) if the perpetrators are not caught. The world is changing as always, economic downturn, the spread of narcos, increased population growth without the benefit of employment. 
I would not marginalize this crime as being an aberration but would consider it a warning. We need to be more cautious, more prepared and keep an eye our for each other. Considering the size of the group attacked, these were some very motivated/ uncaring criminals regardless if they were on drugs or not. It will not be safe for a lone boat in a remote anchorage for a long time in many places. We will still visit those places, we will just be more aware and prepared.


----------



## Chkm8 (May 6, 2009)

Hi Ron, sorry I missed your visit I was in the US procuring a boat and arrived back in Dec. I hope your visit went well and the weather behaved ... Paul


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

Paul,
Thanks, we had a great time even though the weather was a bit off. We had enough sunny days to snorkle and enough windy days to sail a bit. But there was a lot of motoring, which we had to do to get from place to place. 

We had no troubles, except the bread shop in Placencia was out of bread the day we showed up. We did not know you had to order the day before! But other than fresh baked bread all other supplies were ample and easily available. We ate like royalty on the boat and enjoyed all the places we visited.

thanks for your responses and input, it helped us feel more comfortable going to a new and different place.

regards,
Ron


----------

